# Ammonia



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Any experiences of using ammonia before a big lift with the strength guys on here?

I don't like ephedrine or other stimulants that keep me wired after workout as well as during.

Also, does anyone have any reliable sources to buy it? There are lots of places on the net but just looking for a reliable one.

Cheers


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You mean like smelling salts?


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

That's the one mate.

I've heard mixed reviews. Some say it helps a good max lift. others say it just makes you breath quicker and is all in the mind. Never tried it myself.

I hear Nose Tork is a potent brand.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Nose tork is the one, but it will knock you over if you sniff too much, very potent stuff.

APT do a good deal on it.

I use it very occasionally, certainly gives you a bit of focus.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Isnt this some kind of synaptic nerve thing?

Not so sure it is something that I would do on a frequent basis tho.

This just may be the Dad in me and being old or something like that......lol.....


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

It is for very occasional use, like before a new PB, I've used it maybe 3 times in the past 6 months +


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Isnt this some kind of synaptic nerve thing?
> 
> Not so sure it is something that I would do on a frequent basis tho.
> 
> This just may be the Dad in me and being old or something like that......lol.....


Ammonium chloride is in the salts. It seems it acts on the mucous membranes of the respiratory system causing irritation to sensory neruones which produces a reflex through respiratory stimulation.

Hmm, the more I learn the more cautious I am, but interested lol.

May try some at the peak of my next cycle.

Cheers guys.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, thanks for that, I had no idea what it actually did.

I know it will wake most unconcious folks awake.

Bet it smells nasty, I hate the smell of ammonia.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Fook me. Sorry to revive an old thread. But I had a sniff of nose tork yesterday and the last thing I felt like doing was lifting. It kicked my head back and I could hardly breath.

Lads, how close do you hold the bottle to your nose and how shallow do you inhale? I had it about 10 inches away and just took a litle short sniff! I had to keep my eyes shut too cos it burned like a b1tch lol.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

PMSL :lol: , I love watching people sniff that like normal salts for the 1st time.

I hold it a fair distance away and maybe take 2-3 sniffs but gradually increasing how deep I breath, you still end up doing the set with blurred vision from all the water welled up in your eyes, but it is all good,


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

yea, my wife was on the floor like she had been maced when she tried it.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

wogihao said:


> yea, my wife was on the floor like she had been maced when she tried it.


Now that would have been worth a YouTube clip for sure, :lol:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Now that would have been worth a YouTube clip for sure, :lol:


Yea but we didnt have the camera on. doh...


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Nytol said:


> PMSL :lol: , I love watching people sniff that like normal salts for the 1st time.
> 
> I hold it a fair distance away and maybe take 2-3 sniffs but gradually increasing how deep I breath, you still end up doing the set with blurred vision from all the water welled up in your eyes, but it is all good,


ah, thats a bit better lol. I hold it at arms length let some vapours out and gradually sniff the general vicinity lol. If I do what I did to start with at the gym I'm going to look like a right [email protected].


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

nytol and wogihao your cracking me up the misses thinks im going mad,funny stuff


----------

